# Bathing my goats



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Can I bathe my goats this late in the year? I am in the Pacific NW so it is getting cold. Is there anything I can do to make sure they aren't freezing if I do. I am dreading, they hate getting wet or anything on them. They don't like to be brushed really. They are still kind of skiddish (3 months old and dam raised):think:

Should I just wait til next summer or spring when they are more comfortable and can fit in their milking stand?


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

I've only ever bathed a goat once, because he had flakey skin and I was trying to help him out. It was completely miserable for him and I think I got just as much of a bath as he did.  I did that in the middle of summer. If there was any chance of it getting cold, I wouldn't get my goats wet. 

...do they even need baths? :think: I thought they didn't.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Mine had a bout of diarrhea a little bit ago and its still all dried in their tails and on their outer rear end hair... I just don't need to attract anymore flies.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

GoatMama123 said:


> Mine had a bout of diarrhea a little bit ago and its still all dried in their tails and on their outer rear end hair... I just don't need to attract anymore flies.


 Ooh, ok. I'd be trying and get that off, too.  Maybe with some (really) wet paper towels, or some baby wipes?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They usually don't need bathing but yes some baby wipes or wet paper towels to get the poop off, then a rag towel to dry off.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd just put some mild soap and warm water in a bucket, then only wash the offending body parts. Rinse with a rag dipped in clean water and then dry thoroughly. I would NOT give a full bathe this time of year...


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks guys I figured a full bath would be a no no... every time I see their little dirty butts it makes me feel like a bad goat mama.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Can goats swim?

Reckon I could Google it, gave my cat a bath once....once:shock:

I may brush Androus good and see what 102* jacuzzi water does.....never mind.... we both may drown....bad idea...way before "here hold my beer"

:lol:

A good brushing and rub with hands makes him look HOTT to the chicks...ugh and the other goats and dogs and cats......

Oh and wash hands after...apparently goats smell to the other people :question:
...the ONES with out goat....pheasant's :lol:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

You can bathe your goats in winter if you bring them inside and use the bathtub. Then towel them off well and sit them near a heater or wood stove until they are toasty dry. 

If you don't want to bathe and dry goats in the house (can't blame anyone there!), a bottle of Show Sheen is your friend. It slicks the hair so crusty stuff combs out a lot more easily. 

@ Bansil, yes, goats can swim, but they look quite ridiculous.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I've always washed mine for the State Fair show, which is in late October and is sometimes cold. Full body, completely soak them. They are fine, _*IF*_ you completely dry them afterwards. Old towels work well and if they are dried off as soon as you are done, they are perfectly fine.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Bansil said:


> Can goats swim?
> 
> Reckon I could Google it, gave my cat a bath once....once:shock:
> 
> ...


Goats CAN swim, but that doesn't mean they LIKE swimming. ;-) . A good friend of mine had 2 Alpine wethers and they swam in his pond. However, they did NOT do it of their own free will. He usually coaxed them in and then they swam out as fast as they could!


----------

